# Just for fun.



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php

It says I am a methodical knitter. Probably because I am still pretty new to knitting.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm a "contented knitter".


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm a contented knitter too.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Logical knitter here. LOL "in fact many have a scientific background". I guess I can't argue with that, but contented sounds so much nicer.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Artistic Knitter here, looks like an interesting site, thank you for posting that.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm an artistic knitter too. What a fun thing. Interesting questions she asks.


----------



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

Says i'm a contented knitter


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm a "contented knitter".


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I guess I am a logical knitter too. How about THAT!? 

I am more of a rain poncho wearer too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Logical knitter here .... makes sense with my IT background


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I am an artistic knitter. Shocked the socks off of me! 

And raincoat! Who actually has a raincoat?!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm turned out a contented knitter, can't argue with it. 

WIHH, sounds like a good raincoat! I love army surplus, wears forever. I have two wool sweaters my mom picked up for me that I use to keep warm when it's super cold. Drab olive green, of course.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Logical knitter. That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

It says I am a contented knitter.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Contented knitter.
As for the raincoat they left out "from the thrift store" portion!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Since they didn't have an obsessive-compulsive, anal-retentive, perfectionist category, I guess I have to settle for being a logical knitter!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Ok, you talked me into it----I am a contented knitter. True that I do it for the fun. But I do like to try new things---I'm famous for trying things too hard for me and having to make do with what I get. And I do LOVE felting---recommend it a lot. Thanks for sharing the website.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm a contented knitter..I don't own a rain coat..I normally wear a hat and a hoodie if it is raining soo..


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Okay, it says I'm a contented knitter as well. I didn't like the part about 'stuck in a rut' though. Just because I do my favorite patterns over and over and over....Oh...I guess maybe I am a bit stuck..
betty


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Madame said:


> Contented knitter.
> As for the raincoat they left out "from the thrift store" portion!


Contented knitter here also. And I agree I would have put from the thrift store also.:grin:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Artistic knitter, here. I guess that's the nice way of saying "can't follow a set pattern but knows how to camouflage the places it went pear shaped" 

Between the raincoat (does a carhart barn jacket and a plastic bag count?) and the favorite restaurant (I don't have one...) it was interesting


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm a logical knitter- I guess they didn't have a category for OCD Knitter lol. I do have a scientific background too


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I was an artistic knitter until I realized I forgot the question about favorite restaurants. I filled it in and became a logical knitter.


----------

